# [V] Nintendo Gamecube + 4 Controllern + 2 Memory Cards + Star Wars Rogue Leader und m



## RickSkywalker (20. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community! 

Ich möchte hiermit auf meine ebay-Angebote hinweisen, da es sich dabei um echt gute Pakete handelt, wie ich finde.

Beginnen wir mit dem *großen Gamecube-Paket:*
+ Gamecube in der Farbe Lila
+ 2 orignale Nintendo-Controller
+ 2 Controller von Drittherstellern (BigBen und xSkilz), beide mit einem Knopf für Schnellfeuerprogramm
+ Star Wars Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader
+ 1 orignale Nintendo Memory Card in grau (MemoryCard59)
+ 1 Memoycard eines Drittherstells mit 32MB
+ 3 Verlängerungskabel für die Controller
+ Aufbewahrungstasche für Gamecubespiele
+ Netzteil
+ Scartkabel
ebay-Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637390827&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3Ffsop%3D32%26satitle%3D270637390827%26fvi%3D1

Dazu verkaufe ich noch einzelne Spiele für den Nintendo Gamecube, alle davon befinden sich in hervorragendem Zustand!

Super Smash Bros. Melee
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637387159&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Metroid Prime
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637383836&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637384825&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Star Wars Rogue Squadron III: Rebel Strike
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637379376&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Need For Speed Underground 2
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637385922&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Starfox Adventures
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270637377376&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Liebe Grüße
Rick


----------



## RickSkywalker (24. September 2010)

*AW: [V] Nintendo Gamecube + 4 Controllern + 2 Memory Cards + Star Wars Rogue Leader u*

Ich habe auch noch das Spiel* Def Jam - Fight For NY* anzubieten. Das kann ich aber nicht bei ebay versteigern, da USK 18. Das ist ein bekanntes Kampfspiel mit Rappern, wie Snoop Dogg, Ludacris und so weiter.

Die Auktion geht auch nur noch 2 Tage!


----------



## RickSkywalker (25. September 2010)

*AW: [V] Nintendo Gamecube + 4 Controllern + 2 Memory Cards + Star Wars Rogue Leader u*

Morgen abend (Sonntag) um rund 19 Uhr enden die Auktionen!


----------



## RickSkywalker (26. September 2010)

*AW: [V] Nintendo Gamecube + 4 Controllern + 2 Memory Cards + Star Wars Rogue Leader u*

Das Spiel *Def Jam - Fight For NY* ist immer noch zu haben, dafür hat sich bisher niemand gemeldet.
Was ich noch vergaß, zu diesem Spiel anzumerken: an der Hülle hat es ein kleines Loch, und zwar auf der Seite der DVD-Packung, wo man sie immer öffnet. Wenn die Hülle im Regal steht, sieht man das Loch also nicht, da es ja die einem abgewandte Seite ist. 

Die restlichen Auktionen gehen alle bis heute Abend um ca. 19.30!


----------

